# Maldon Essex Parking



## 96795 (Nov 25, 2005)

Message received:

In Maldon Town the Butt Lane Car Park and Promenade Park are both suitable for High Tops. I am not sure about Caravans, the Prom park is bigger and it should be possible to find space there but except on Sundays and evenings it is unlikely to be possible in Butt Lane for a towed vehicle.

Visit: http://www.motorhome.me.uk/COLCHESTER.html

John.
MME
www.motorhome.me.uk


----------

